# WHAT FEATURES DO 721 HAVE THAT 501 DONT ???



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am curious of what features the 721 has that the 501 dont offer?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Currently:

Larger hard drive
Two tuners (record two shows simultaneous while watching a previously recorded show, or watch a live show while a show is recording)
Expanded search (more characters than just a-z and space)
Linux games (however this means no instant weather on 9500)

I think I read in the forum somewhere that it has automatic commercial skip. I'm not certain if this is a new feature, or just refering to the standard 30 second skip also found on the 501.

In the future (maybe):

USB support - who knows what devices this means
Internet browsing


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ability to extend a timer when creating it without having to go back through the timer menu (am I correct the default 3 min extension in the screen shot can be edited?).

CallerID History.

2 tuners allows PIP of Dish channels on any TV.

Optional wireless keyboard (future)

Menus overlaid on program rather than completely blocking it.

7 lines on EPG w/PIP instead of 4 (is there a no-PIP option?)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No the 721 DOES NOT have automatic commercial skip, just a 30 sec skip button like all Dish PVRs


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

instant weather will be coming in a future update though right?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would HAVE to come, all the other dishpro receivers have it or getting it, dont they have it on Dish Home ?


----------

